
Seattle's Million-Dollar, CIA-Affiliated Camera Network - aaronbrethorst
http://slog.thestranger.com/slog/archives/2012/08/22/last-week-in-the-surveillance-state-seattles-million-dollar-cia-affiliated-camera-network
======
s_henry_paulson
There is nothing in this article worth reading.

